# Gaggia classic first-time novice question



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

I picked-up my second-hand ebay purchased Gaggia classic yesterday.

I have just used it for the first-time and I am asking a total novice question here-when the machine is pouring the espresso do you have to switch it off to stop the flow? I just assumed it would automatically stop for you. I am finding that it doesn't at all so I am just wondering if it is all proportioned correctly i.e. water to coffee ratio.

Or am I doing something wrong? Can't really get much under machine aside from 2 x espresso shot glasses.

On occasion I am also noticing a 3rd pipe to the left is firing out backwash. Am I correct in assuming that it's stuff I shouldn't be drinking? 99% sure I am correct there.

Finally here is my machine in the photo-any idea of how old it might be? It looks a few years old and that generally seems to be considered a good thing on here as long as it is working properly.

My plan is next weekend to try and take it apart and service it as best I can (I'm not a great DIY person though I will try my best).


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jay_kendrick said:


> I picked-up my second-hand ebay purchased Gaggia classic yesterday.
> 
> I have just used it for the first-time and I am asking a total novice question here-when the machine is pouring the espresso do you have to switch it off to stop the flow? I just assumed it would automatically stop for you. I am finding that it doesn't at all so I am just wondering if it is all proportioned correctly i.e. water to coffee ratio.
> 
> ...


Hi,

On the classic the brew switch just runs the pump until you switch it off. There are no electronics in it to guage volume/weight/time to stop it automatically so less to go wrong.

You should have 2 pipes (sometimes 1 pipe & an exit port) in the water tank. One draws the water & the other returns clean water once the OPV kicks in at the set pressure. Ideally that should be around 9 bar but the factory setting is usually somewhere around 12-15 bar. There are various 'OPV mod' threads though in reality it's more an adjustment.

Just in front of the water tank at the back left, you should have a pipe (that runs down to the hole in your drip tray that's currently on the front right in your photo) for the 3 way solenoid to release the pressure at the puck. You can run the machine fine without it but it's alot less messy with one.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

Looks like you've got a Gold Limited Edition from the turn of the millennium. Have a look at sticker on the bottom as will say the exact date. Same as mine. Good as higher wattage. The polished look is great and lot less bling than people think.

The handle is great for making into a Bottomless to monitor your technique.

Have a good read through this thread and links.

Get a good 64mm Burr Grinder

http:// https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?3858-So-you%E2%80%99ve-just-bought-your-Gaggia-Classic

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Badgerman said:


> Looks like you've got a Gold Limited Edition from the turn of the millennium. Have a look at sticker on the bottom as will say the exact date. Same as mine. Good as higher wattage. The polished look is great and lot less bling than people think.
> 
> The handle is great for making into a Bottomless to monitor your technique.
> 
> ...


I just checked and it is October 1996 model. I gather that I have struck gold for the £69 I paid for it?

I


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

jay_kendrick said:


> I just checked and it is October 1996 model. I gather that I have struck gold for the £69 I paid for it?
> 
> I


Yep!

Get the service pack from Espresso Shop and replace all the seals and give the boiler a good clean. Careful with the boiler to group head bolts. Mine were a nightmare, see my thread. Replace them with SS. You may need a new group head shower plate holder too. If so get the brass one at the same time as your service kit.

Good luck.

Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## jay_kendrick (Jan 16, 2018)

Badgerman said:


> Looks like you've got a Gold Limited Edition from the turn of the millennium. Have a look at sticker on the bottom as will say the exact date. Same as mine. Good as higher wattage. The polished look is great and lot less bling than people think.
> 
> The handle is great for making into a Bottomless to monitor your technique.
> 
> ...


I live in London-are there people on this forum in London that do services for a reasonable fee? DIY is not my thing.


----------



## Badgerman (Nov 23, 2017)

It's not hard, just follow the instructions on here.






Gold LE Gaggia Classic, Rancilio Wand, Rossi RR45 with Motta bits n bobs.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

jay_kendrick said:


> I live in London-are there people on this forum in London that do services for a reasonable fee? DIY is not my thing.


 @gaggiamanualservice.com may be able to help as he refurbishes them. He's not local though so you'd be relying on post/couriers.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

wow great price!

good brewing


----------

